# Τεχνητή νοημοσύνη και θέσεις εργασίας



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

Θέμα που με ενδιαφέρει. Πήρα χαμπάρι τη συνέντευξη του Εμανουέλ Μακρόν από το άρθρο της Καθημερινής. 

EMMANUEL MACRON TALKS TO WIRED ABOUT FRANCE'S AI STRATEGY
https://www.wired.com/story/emmanuel-macron-talks-to-wired-about-frances-ai-strategy/

Είναι μεγάλο το άρθρο και το κίντλαρα για να το διαβάσω αργότερα. 

Το άρθρο της Καθημερινής λέει:
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ
*Μήνυμα πολιτικής νοημοσύνης*
Καθημερινή 04.04.2018

«​Νομίζω ότι η τεχνητή νοημοσύνη θα διαταράξει όλα τα υπάρχοντα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα και είναι η νέα ανατροπή που έρχεται. Οπότε, θέλω να είμαστε μέρος της. Διαφορετικά, θα υποστώ αυτήν την ανατροπή χωρίς να δημιουργηθούν θέσεις εργασίας στη χώρα μου». Τα λόγια ανήκουν στον πρόεδρο της Γαλλίας, Εμανουέλ Μακρόν, και ειπώθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της μαραθώνιας συνέντευξης που παραχώρησε την περασμένη εβδομάδα στο αμερικανικό περιοδικό Wired, δύο μέρες μετά τη δημοσιοποίηση της στρατηγικής της χώρας του για την ανάπτυξη της τεχνητής νοημοσύνης.

Στην ίδια συνέντευξη, ο κ. Μακρόν αναφέρεται στους τομείς όπου θεωρεί ότι οι έξυπνες μηχανές μπορούν να φέρουν τις πιο σημαντικές αλλαγές – τις μεταφορές, με την αυτόνομη οδήγηση, και την υγεία. Mιλάει επίσης για τις ηθικές και πολιτικές προκλήσεις που θα δημιουργήσει η νέα εποχή, και αναδεικνύει τη σημασία τού ποιος θα θέσει τους κανόνες λειτουργίας της.


Όπως εξηγεί, οι δύο παγκόσμιοι ηγέτες σήμερα στην τεχνητή νοημοσύνη είναι οι ΗΠΑ και η Κίνα. Στο αμερικανικό μοντέλο η κατεύθυνση της πολιτικής δίνεται από τις «ιδιωτικές επιλογές» μεγάλων τεχνολογικών εταιρειών. Οι συμμετέχοντες στην κινεζική αγορά, από την άλλη, «συλλέγουν πολλά δεδομένα καθοδηγούμενοι από μία κυβέρνηση της οποίας οι αξίες διαφέρουν από τις δικές μας». Μιλώντας εξ ονόματος της Ευρώπης, τονίζει: «Αν θέλουμε να υπερασπιστούμε τον δικό μας τρόπο διαχείρισης της ιδιωτικότητας, τη συλλογική μας προτίμηση, η τεχνολογική πρόοδος να μην περιορίζει την ατομική ελευθερία, τον σεβασμό στην ακεραιότητα του ανθρώπου και του ανθρώπινου DNA, αν θέλουμε να διαχειριστούμε τη δική μας επιλογή για τον τύπο της κοινωνίας, το είδος του πολιτισμού που επιθυμούμε, πρέπει να παίξουμε ενεργό ρόλο στην επανάσταση της τεχνητής νοημοσύνης».

Το μήνυμα Μακρόν έχει κεφαλαιώδη σημασία. Αν η Ευρώπη δεν αναδειχθεί σε ουσιώδη παίκτη στον τομέα της τεχνητής νοημοσύνης, με ενιαία φωνή στα μεγάλα ρυθμιστικά ζητήματα, θα συμπιεστεί οικονομικά και πολιτισμικά από τον αμερικανοκινεζικό ανταγωνισμό. Αλλά και για τη μικρή Ελλάδα η προειδοποίηση είναι σαφής: όσες οικονομίες αγνοούν τις μεγάλες τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις βιώνουν τις αρνητικές τους συνέπειες χωρίς να επωφελούνται από τις θετικές. Ασχολείται κανείς με αυτά στα αρμόδια υπουργεία ή στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου;​


----------

